# Obsession: Radical Islam



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Really good stuff, gives you a inside look at Radical Islam.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=NazeYoVaika387&p=r


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2008)

None of the vids work.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a full copy of it, it's around 3.6Gb from a site somewhere. ;)  It's pretty good.  

http://www.obsessionthemovie.com/


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 22, 2008)

car said:


> None of the vids work.



Damn, sorry about that. You can go to you tube and type in the the title in the search. This is an absolute must see video, it should be aired on all the major channels in the U.S., Britian, hell everywhere.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, Youtube was being retarded so I had to get creative and post the link to the posters page. You'll find all 10 viedos on the link I provided on my first post.


----------



## car (Mar 22, 2008)

Hitman2/3 said:


> Ok, Youtube was being retarded so I had to get creative and post the link to the posters page. You'll find all 10 viedos on the link I provided on my first post.



YouTude retarded? Really?

Whoops! Can't use that word anymore.

The *R* word - bad....so they tell me :doh::uhh:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 22, 2008)

car said:


> YouTude retarded? Really?
> 
> Whoops! Can't use that word anymore.
> 
> The *R* word - bad....so they tell me :doh::uhh:



True true.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend lent me the DVD...everyone should watch this.  :2c:


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2008)

car said:


> YouTude retarded? Really?
> 
> Whoops! Can't use that word anymore.
> 
> The *R* word - bad....so they tell me :doh::uhh:



Tell them that's gay.

lol


----------

